# Ein CPU Kern 100% ausgelastet



## bgauch (4. Dezember 2007)

Hi

Kennt jemand von euch die Ursache für folgendes Problem?

Ab und zu habe ich plötzlich die Situation, dass ein CPU Kern auf 100 Prozent Auslastung läuft. Der Mauszeiger bleibt dann im Sekundentakt hängen. Und irgendwas im PC macht ebenfalls im Sekundentakt ein ganz leises Geräusch. Ich kann nicht sagen woher es kommt. Jedenfalls ist nur ein CPU Kern voll ausgelastet, der andere gar nicht. Im Taskmanager ist der Leerlaufprozess auf 99 Prozent. Absolut keine Anwendung zu sehen die CPU braucht. Neu einloggen hilft nichts, man muss jeweils booten.
Habe den Pc mittlerweile mal neu aufgesetzt. Das Problem kommt wieder.

Ich habe ein ASUS P5B, Intel Core2 6600, 2 GB Kingston Ram. Windows XP.


----------



## PC Heini (4. Dezember 2007)

Ist das Geräusch immer zu hören, oder nur, wenn Du die Maus bewegst? Ist der PC während diesem Phenomen, im Internet verbunden?


----------



## bgauch (4. Dezember 2007)

Das Geräusch ist auch hörbar wenn man die Maus nicht bewegt.
Pc ist mit dem Netz verbunden.


----------



## useruseruser (4. Dezember 2007)

Für das Geräusch kann es ja mehrere Gründe geben.
Hasst du geprüft von wo es kommt?

Hm, bei mir überlastet mein PC auch manchmal
fast irgendwie einfach so mal. Weiss auch nicht wieso...


----------



## chmee (4. Dezember 2007)

Naja, man sollte den Rechner mal aufmachen und das Geräusch definieren, das kann die Problemlösung vereinfachen.
Es könnte ein ständiger Festplattenzugriff sein.

Dieses Problem äussert sich manchmal in Verbindung mit den Onboard-Netzwerkanschlüssen auf NVidia-Mainboards.
http://www.phreekz.de/Forum/viewtopic.php?t=129

Andere Möglichkeit wäre Auslagern von Betriebssystem-Daten aufgrund wenig RAMs.
http://www.phreekz.de/Forum/viewtopic.php?t=76

Oder uU hilft das Festsetzen der Größe der Auslagerungsdatei.
http://www.windows-tweaks.info/html/virtualram.html

Achja, dass der Leerlaufprozeß auf 99% steht, ist eigentlich der Normalfall, wenn die CPU nix zu tun hat.. Weiterhin ist es auch logisch, wenn ein Prozeß volle Fahrt arbeitet, dass auch nur ein Prozessor belastet wird.

mfg chmee


----------



## cycovery (4. Dezember 2007)

Hast du ATA oder SATA Festplatten? Falls Du ATA platten hast, laufen alle im DMA modus? Wenn eine Platte im PIO modus läuft, könnte das das Geräusch und die CPU auslastung erklären.


----------



## bgauch (5. Dezember 2007)

@chmee

Wie erwähnt, 2GB Ram. Sowie eine fest definierte Auslagerungsdatei von 2GB. Das Problem tritt aber auch auf, wenn noch gar keine Programme aufgerufen wurden.

@cycovery

Zwei SATA Platten im Raid0 an einer RAID Karte (PCI-E).
Eine SATA Platte am Onboard Kontroller.
Eine PATA Platte an einem IDE Kontroller (PCI)
Sowie ein DVD Laufwerk am zweiten Port der IDE Karte.
Und ein CD-Brenner am Onboard IDE Anschluss.

Läuft alles auf DMA.


By the way, noch ein anderes Phänomen, seit ich den Pc neu aufgesetzt habe. Das ASUS P5B hat einen Onboard Raid Kontroller von JMicron. Dieser managed komischerweise auch den IDE Port. Ich wollte den CD Brenner auch an die Zusatzkarte hängen, und den JMicron im Bios deaktivieren. Starte ich nun Windows mit deaktiviertem JMicron auf dann gibts einen Bluescreen.... Aber das muss ich wohl mal in einem eigenen Thema hier einstellen.


----------



## chmee (5. Dezember 2007)

Hast Du schon mal mit dem Process Explorer analysiert, welcher Thread zu dem Phänomen führt ?
http://www.wintotal.de/softw/index.php?id=533

Ach, versuche doch mal zu Erst den JMicron-Controller in Windows zu deaktivieren, dann erst im BIOS auszuschalten.

mfg chmee


----------

